# How do I configure the wireless settings?



## hewittcw (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello all

I've just bought an upgraded Tivo unit which has an internal Wireless Card fitted (Netgear PC Card in an adaptor fitted on the side of the board ) I have to own up to being extremely green when it comes to the insides of my Tivo but I have many years of PC experience so it's not a total mystery. How do I configure the wireless card security settings so I can connect to my wirelees access point? Is there a menu in the software I haven't found?

Can anyone assist or point me in the right direction please?

Chris


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/airnet.html, especially Sections 4, 5 and 6.

However you should have been given the IP address of the Tivo by the seller and basically you want to Telnet to that IP address at the command prompt on your Windows P.C., e.g telnet 192.168.0.4 if the address of the Tivo on your network is 192.168.0.4 and then change network gatway or other settings as required.

If you don't know the IP address of your Tivo you need to go back to the supplier.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Did the seller tell you the IP address, SSID and network key used by the Airnet card?

If not then you could try the defaults of *192.168.1.200, wlan *and* none* setup by nic_install, but if you can't connect with those then you will need to pull the drive, boot from the SiliconDust ISO and run nic_install again to reset the settings to your preferred values.


----------



## hewittcw (Jan 12, 2008)

OK thanks for the info everyone :up:

I am just checking my understanding here: Once I have got the settings the guy used on his wireless network I can emulate them on my access point and then Telnet into the box and change the settings to match my network. If I can't get them I should try the defaults and, if that doesn't work I need to remove the hard drive and connect it to a PC, boot into the operating system you referred to and change the settings somewhere in the configuration files on the drive.

How am I doing?

Chris


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, that's about it


----------



## hewittcw (Jan 12, 2008)

OK so I got the settings from the guy. Now I have a working wireless connection so thanks a lot for the help. I have telnetted into the TiVo and reset the parameters to something I wanted so I am ready to rock.

The guy told me that the unit had Tivoweb installed but I can't seem to get anyhting in a browser by entering the units IP address, is there something else I should do? 

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Have a look under /var/hack via telnet. There will normally be a directory called tivoweb-tcl. 

If not (or if ther is no /var/hack) then your /var partition may have been wiped during a reboot by the TiVO OS.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

hewittcw said:


> The guy told me that the unit had Tivoweb installed but I can't seem to get anyhting in a browser by entering the units IP address, is there something else I should do?


He may have set a non standard port number for http browsing. That is one other than 80 (which you do not need to enter in a web browser as it is the default web browsing port).

Telnet to the Tivo's ip address then at the telnet prompt type cd /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl (assuming that tivoweb-tcl is the Tivoweb directory) then type /var/hack/joe /var/hack/tivoweb.cfg This assumes you have a Linux text editor called Joe in your /var/hack directory.

You will then find the port number listed in the resulting text file with Port = 1234 for instance. Change it back to 80 or to one of your preference and then press CTRL-K followed by CTRL-X to save and exit. Then reboot your Tivo to institute the new http port number.

If you set a port such as 443 (attracts much less hacking traffic than Port 80) you can then go the Tivoweb browser with eg 192.168.0.4:443 if your Tivo is on internal IP address 192.168.0.4

I hope this helps.


----------



## hewittcw (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks again guys. It appears there is no var/hack directory so it looks like an install will need to be performed. I am thinking I now need to remove the drive and attach it to my PC etc. IS there a way to achieve this through Telnet?

I have seen a program on the Tivoheaven website called "Hooch" I think. Perhaps I should go down that route as it appears to do all I need. Does anyone have experience of this?

Chris


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

hewittcw said:


> Thanks again guys. It appears there is no var/hack directory so it looks like an install will need to be performed. I am thinking I now need to remove the drive and attach it to my PC etc. IS there a way to achieve this through Telnet?


Follow the guide at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html and you should be able to download Tivoweb off the internet and install it via FTP. Hopefully FTP should still be working, even though your /var/hack directory has been wiped. Make sure you FTP everything across in binary mode and amend file permissions as indicated in the Steve Conrad guide.

I personally use Filezilla as my FTP client and quite a few others with Tivos do too and it doesn't seem to give any problems. This is a Freeware program you can get at http://filezilla-project.org/



> I have seen a program on the Tivoheaven website called "Hooch" I think. Perhaps I should go down that route as it appears to do all I need. Does anyone have experience of this?


You shouldn't need Hooch at this stage as the hard drive still seems to have the drivers installed to access the Tivo via the Airnet card. The /var/hack directory may have been wiped if you kept rebooting your Tivo time after time when you didn't seem to be able to access it with Telnet etc.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

hewittcw said:


> Thanks again guys. It appears there is no var/hack directory so it looks like an install will need to be performed. I am thinking I now need to remove the drive and attach it to my PC etc. IS there a way to achieve this through Telnet?


You can re-install TiVoWeb and everything you need via the network connection. There is a zipfile called twinst.zip on my website that has everything you need and a script to set it all up


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> You can re-install TiVoWeb and everything you need via the network connection. There is a zipfile called twinst.zip on my website that has everything you need and a script to set it all up


blindlemon you clearly have to be commended for this act of good neighbourliness towards a non Tivoheaven customer. And for also denying yourself a sale of Hooch in the process.

I acknowledge that you are frequently very helpful to posters in the forum who are not your customers (myself included)


----------



## hewittcw (Jan 12, 2008)

Well that was pretty painless  I have a fully working web interface!

Thanks to all who bothered to help me here  I will be purchasing stuff from TivoHeaven shortly.

What is Tivoweb Plus?

Chris :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

hewittcw said:


> What is Tivoweb Plus?


It is a continued development of Tivoweb (but starting with new code but not in the main new features) on the whole aimed at acommodating US Tivo S2 and S3 units with multiple tuners etc. However the developers maintain it is also compatible with our Tivo S1 models and they think it is better than Tivoweb 1.9.4

However it is not retro compatible with older add on modules for Tivoweb some of which are UK specific and these have to be amended to work with it. It also still lacks some features that exist in the main Tivoweb 1.9.4

In short I and most other Tivo UK members here who have tried both seem to prefer to still use Tivoweb 1.9.4, even though Btux9 who leads development in the US is evangelistic that TivoWebPlus 2.1 is better.

You can install TivoWebPlus 2.1 as well as Tivoweb 1.9.4 and then switch between them using different variants of the Hackman module (see www.tivohackman.com)

More information at http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivowebplus/ or in the Tivo Underground forum section thread that discusses this.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> In short I and most other Tivo UK members here who have tried both seem to prefer to still use Tivoweb 1.9.4


Do not take this assertion as fact. What the quote should be is:


Pete77 said:


> In short I who have tried both seem to prefer to still use Tivoweb 1.9.4


TivoWebPlus works fine on UK boxes and reduces the number of hacks you need installed as many of the hacks from 1.9.4 have been incorporated.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Do not take this assertion as fact. What the quote should be is:.


Then why does the learned blindlemon and Tivoheaven supply their pre formatted hard drives installed with Tivoweb 1.9.4 and not TivowebPlus 2.1?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I install TiVoWeb 1.9.4 because of the numerous posts I see on this forum where somebody is having problems after installing TW+. 

TW 1.9.4 may not be leading edge, but at least it's pretty stable and doesn't interfere with anything.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I install TiVoWeb 1.9.4 because of the numerous posts I see on this forum where somebody is having problems after installing TW+.


Including myself where various functions such as the Info function do not work fully in TivoWebPlus.

Also the lack of support for various UK oriented modules is also a point of concern.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The info function in TWP gives me much more info than 1.9.4. Perhaps you could also detail the modules that you can't get to work as I suspect they're a vagrancy of your usage pattern rather than a general problem - which again, I haven't suffered from.


----------



## bmeyer1968 (Dec 7, 2005)

I've got an additional question on top of all this. I too just picked up a Tivo with an AirNet (linksys NIC), but will not be using it in the Tivo it came in. That one had a working modem and I need the card for my existing Tivo with a 300GB drive upgrade that I use a USR external on. Since I will not be using any of the current settings for the network, I plan on setting it up from scratch (that part I think I've got down ok), but I'm just afraid that adding any hacks or changing things could upset my already perfectly(other than the modem) running unit. Do any of the changes/additions to the system when adding a AirNet from scratch to an existing system interfere with the existing kernel or recorded programs? I have no other hacks running besides the LBA48 kernel to support the large drive.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Bill - you've strayed into the UK forum here, where we only have Series 1 SA units. USB modems, etc are but a dream for us. 

Can I suggest you post again in one of the other forums?


----------

